# 10 Vị Trí Giường Ngủ Không Hợp Phong Thủy



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (12/4/19)

Vị trí đặt giường nào được xem là kiêng kỵ trong phong thủy phòng ngủ, mỗi vị trí đặt giường có tác động như thế nào đến sức khỏe và giấc ngủ của cơ thể chúng ta, vì sao lại không nên đặt giường ngủ ở những vị trí đó? Cùng tìm hiểu ngay nhé!

Phong thủy phòng ngủ tương đối được xem trọng trong văn hóa Á Đông chúng ta, do đó khi xây dựng nhà cửa hay bố trí nội thất phòng ngủ bạn không thể bỏ qua các quy tắc trong phong thủy phòng ngủ. Sau đây là 10 Vị Trí Giường Ngủ Không Hợp Phong Thủy bạn nên chú ý.

Giường nằm phải được kê vị trí yên ổn nhất, sáng sủa nhất và nhìn được bao quát cả gian phòng ngủ. Nói một cách cụ thể, kê giường trong phòng ngủ phải chú trọng những điểm sau đây:

*1. Giường không được chiếu thẳng ra cửa lớn:*
Giường ngủ là nơi kín đáo, riêng tư của mỗi cá nhân, do đó việc giường chiếu thẳng ra cửa lớn thì dễ bị người ngoài nhìn thấy, mất đi ý nghĩa kín đáo riêng tư và người nằm luôn có cảm giác nơm nớp không an toàn, ảnh hưởng tới sự nghỉ ngơi. Hơn nữa, là miệng khí (khí khẩu) và cũng là miệng gió (phong khẩu). Giường thông miệng gió, thì cơ thể người sẽ chịu ảnh hưởng, khiến cho người nằm dễ sinh bệnh tật hoặc tình cảm luôn bất an.






_Không nên đặt giường ngủ đối diện với cửa lớn ra vào_​
*2. Giường ngủ không được kê ngay phía dưới xà ngang:*
Giường ngủ đặt dưới xà ngang sẽ tạo cảm giác bất an, nguy hiểm cho người nằm, cảm giác cảm giác bị đè nén khiến người nằm nơm nớp lo sợ khi ngủ khiến cho giấc ngủ không liền mạch và không ngon giấc, ảnh hưởng tới sức khoẻ cả về thể chất và tinh thần. Nhất là phần ngực và đầu của cơ thể có cảm giác bị đè lâu ngày sẽ dễ bị mắc bệnh.






_Đặt giường dưới xà ngang tạo cảm giác bị đè nén và bất an cho người nằm khiến giấc ngủ không ngon_​
*3. Đầu giường không nên kề ngay cửa ra vào:*
Kê giường ngủ để đầu giường kề ngay với cửa ra vào, thì đó là điều đại kị trong việc kê giường nằm. Bởi, nếu như có người đột nhiên đóng mở cửa, người nằm dễ bị quấy rầy, giật mình, không có lợi cho sự nghỉ ngơi và giấc ngủ sâu. Nếu phòng ngủ của bạn có diện tích hạn chế cũng đừng nên đặt đầu giường cạnh cửa ra vào, hãy cố gắng sắp xếp, thay thế những vật dụng khác vào vị trí gần cửa và đặt giường ở nơi khác.

*4. Vị trí giường tốt nhất là chọn hướng Nam Bắc:*
Nói theo khoa học hiện đại, thì hướng Nam Bắc thuận theo lực hấp dẫn của từ trường trái đất, nằm ngủ quay đầu hướng Bắc hoặc Nam đều có lợi cho sức khoẻ. Bởi trong hệ thống tuần hoàn máu của con người, động mạch chủ và tĩnh mạch lớn là quan trọng nhất, hướng lưu động của nó đồng nhất với phương hướng đầu chân của cơ thể. Cơ thể người khi nằm ngủ dọc theo phương Bắc Nam, làm cho phương hướng tuần hoàn máu của cơ thể trùng hợp với phương tuyến từ lực của trái đất, như vậy con người dễ bước vào giấc ngủ.

*5. Không nên mắc đèn treo hoặc quạt treo và những vật trang trí cầu kỳ phía trên giường ngủ:*
Giường nằm nên kê hơi xa những thứ treo này, nếu không dễ gây cho ta cảm giác bị ức chế, đè nén, tâm tình luôn bức rức, thấp thỏm. Giữ cho trần nhà đơn giản nhất có thể luôn là lựa chọn hoàn hảo, thậm chí là không có gì ngay trên giường ngủ sẽ càng tốt hơn. Nhiều năm trước, mọi người thích trang trí trần nhà với gương hoặc một vài chi tiết nghệ thuật. Thế nhưng, nó sẽ gây khó ngủ và về lâu dài có thể sinh ra nhiều vấn đề sức khỏe.






_Treo đèn trang trí lớn hoặc những vật tương tự ngay trên giường ngủ sẽ mang lại cảm giác bất an và lo lắng cho người nằm_​
*6. Giường ngủ đặt bên trên bếp nấu:*
Hiện nay, do sự thiếu hụt không gian, diện tích sống nên đã có rất nhiều thiết kế nhà ở vô cùng sáng tạo ra đời. Và việc tận dụng tối đa diện tích, một tầng gác lửng ngay trên khu vực bếp và sinh hoạt cũng là một trong những phát minh đó. Tuy nhiên, việc đặt giường, hay vị trí bạn ngủ ngay trên bếp sẽ ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng tới sức khỏe của thành viên trong gia đình. Giường ngủ cũng không nên đặt tại gian bếp. Bếp là nơi khói dầu mỡ nồng nặc, các ống dẫn khí đốt, nước, dây dẫn điện chằng chịt,… gây bất tiện cho người nằm, thậm chí ảnh hưởng đến vấn đề hô hấp và sức khỏe.






_Giải pháp này tuy giúp tiết kiệm không gian, diện tích thông minh nhưng lại không hề tốt theo phong thủy phòng ngủ_​
*7. Giường ngủ đối diện cửa phòng vệ sinh:*
Cửa phòng vệ sinh càng không nên thông thẳng với giường ngủ. Bởi các loại mùi, sự ẩm ướt sẽ xộc thẳng tới giường nằm, có hại cho sức khoẻ, ngoài ra tiếng ồn, ánh đèn từ buồng vệ sinh cũng xộc thẳng tới giường, ảnh hưởng tới sự nghỉ ngơi của chủ nhân.

*8. Giường ngủ đặt dưới cầu thang:*
Phía dưới cầu thang không nên kê giường ngủ bởi như vậy sẽ không hợp với phong thủy cầu thang trong nhà. Phong thuỷ truyền thống cho rằng, kê giường dưới gầm cầu thang không khác gì việc kê dưới xà ngang, dễ tạo nên cảm giác bị đè nén, cũng gây tổn thương tới sức khỏe thể chất và tinh thần.






_Tuy tận dụng được không gian nhưng những tiếng ồn, tiếng bước chân, hoạt động đi lại sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn_​
*9. Giường đặt chênh vênh giữa phòng:*
Đây là điều rất không nên khi bố trí giường ngủ, việc giường đặt giữa phòng tạo cảm giác chống chếnh, chơi vơi khiến người nằm không có cảm giác an toàn, dẫn đến thấp thỏm, lo âu khi ngủ. Bạn nên đặt đầu giường kê sạt dựa vào tường, điều này tạo cảm giác ổn định, vững chãi và an toàn, giúp người nằm dễ đi vào giấc ngủ hơn và cũng sẽ yên tâm khi ngủ.






_Gây ra cảm giác chông chênh, sợ hãi cho người nằm_​
*10.  Giường đối diện với gương:*
Gương soi không nên đặt đối diện với giường, ấy bởi vì gương có ánh sáng phản xạ, nằm ngủ trước gương sẽ làm cho thần kinh bị suy nhược, chất lượng giấc ngủ sẽ rất kém.

Tóm lại, qua những điều trên, hãy cố gắng sắp xếp và kê giường một cách thích hợp nhé, hoặc nếu căn phòng ngủ của bạn có không gian, diện tích hạn chế, lời khuyên dành cho bạn là hãy bỏ luôn chiếc giường và thay vào đó là 1 tấm nệm, nhờ đó bạn có thể dễ dàng bà linh động hơn khi tìm vị trí đặt nệm ngủ, một vị trí thích hợp và lý tưởng sẽ giúp chúng ta dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ và ngủ ngon hơn, sâu hơn, có lợi cho sức khoẻ sau một đêm ngủ, nghỉ.


----------

